# Jealousy?



## missjade (Jun 24, 2008)

hey girls, just wanted to hear your views on wether you think men can hide their jealousy more than us!

im in a very weird relationship with timmy.......we try and see eachother as much as possible,and talk everyday on the phone.when we've been away from eachother for so long (me=uni and timmy=work) tension does build up and i always wonder what hes up 2! but...............

im so stubborn that i hate to ask what he spends his weekend doing.....id rather let him say what he wants.....sounds weird..........but i think its because im afraid to hear a girls name mentioned! (I DONT THINK I COULD HANDLE IT)






i know he's the same as i have a lot of male friends, especially from university who i would see daily when out with my friends.....i know he trusts me but i always wonder does he get jealous with me seeing them a lot..........

if so he never lets on!! haha i think its a game we have going until one of us gives in to our jealousy!

its hard bein in a relationship with timmy, as he has a child to his ex gf, he is beautiful and adores him completely! the thing is. i beat myself up inside thinking that they are goin to get back together.......



..........and yesh i think id cry myself to death if they did..........

any1 else in the same position or has anything to say that could ease my mind? HAHA

ive attached a photo for use all to have a glance at him!! haha.....


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha I know how you feel



My boyfriend is off to Uni in September and I'm really worried, but tbh he isn't the type who goes out partying, hes more of a nerdy gamer lmao. And the girl he has a kid with is an ex for a reason, he's with you now so that's all that matters! And I think boys do get equally as jealous they just don't like showing it to look tough haha. I think theres jealousy in most relationships tbh..you just need to trust!


----------



## missjade (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah definitly! i keep reminding myself that his ex is in the past but with them both being in contact regularly............i keep thinking

" AHHHHH, WHAT IF SHE ASKS TO GIVE THINGS ANOTHER CHANCE AND HE IS TOO SCARED TO SAY NO.....WHAT IF........WHAT IF............" LOL

but yeah, its something i need to get over.......


----------



## fiercely (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting topic. I just got into a argument (more like a discussion since we were civil) about jealousy. Right now my boyfriend and I are in separate countries (only for the summer).. he's from Italy and I'm from the USA but I study in Italy. I went out clubbing in NYC and he had to know everything, so I was very honest (and I always am) and told him everything. Keep in mind, since I've been back home I haven't been out, and I've been cooped up in my house. He goes out occasionally and normally doesn't really tell me anything, but that's ok with me. But if I don't tell him a lot, he gets suspicious. He told me "If you don't tell me, it means you're hiding something." I like to associate his personality with being a bit latin since he doesn't like to elaborate on his experiences going out. But he got very jealous when I told him things. So no, he's not good at hiding his jealousy. When we're out together, he usually is pretty protective of me, and likes to hold my hand or hold me, which I like a lot.

I get jealous a little about some of his friends that are girls, but for the most part he never even notices when a girl is flirting with him. And if he stares at girls, I really could careless because I stare at people too. When it comes to jealousy, I think he gets more worried than I do and his jealous is usually pretty evident.


----------



## missjade (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah ......i do think that men do be more protective, especially when your around other people. its lovely that they can b affectionate, and share their feelings! but i can always tell when timmy is holding something from me! he probably doesn't realise it, but from one single conversation.....and a few words..........a big picture can be painted! but i do think its all basically down to "TRUSTING" eachother......


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a long distance relationship with my bf until recently. I have to say that I am pretty jealous in general. His two "best" friends are girls and yeah I get pretty pissed off every now and again like today as a matter of fact. I don't know, I have always been this way. It's good that you have a solid communication. I don't even have that.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 24, 2008)

Well i deffinitely think its fifty fifty for guys and girls.... I know I get extremely jealous and I try to work on it but thatgs just who I am and same with my gf.... However she doesnt have any other guy friends and I dont have girl....friends so we dont have anything to worry about.... We go out with friends all the time but were alwways together.... But yes I dont really have much advice because Im a jealous person myself. Just wanted to share that with you lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll be honest. I haven't really been super jealous since I was in a fairly non-serious relationship when I was a teen. It was long distance and I realized that there was no way I'd ever know if he was cheating unless he told me. I had to learn to relax and let go.

Since then, I have felt mildly jealous on occasion - but I trust my instinct and my gut. If I'm jealous or angry then he is behaving in a way that is inappropriate. I would trust my feelings on this issue because I know that I'm quite laid back and casual.

I do think that men hide their jealousy better, there have been times when I had no idea my ex boyfriends were jealous, but it was usually over the most foolish things, which could easily be explained if they communicated better!

so, yeah, I think if you have a good relationship in which you communicate well and your boyfriend isn't a cheating jerk, then there should be minimal jealousy


----------



## Ashley (Jun 24, 2008)

To me, it depends on the person, their personality, and experiences than their sex. Some people are just more jealous than others. Also, some people are more expressive of their feelings and will be more likely to show their jealously.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a very jealous person. I try not to be but it doesnt seem to work. My boyfriend is a jealous person as well. I think maybe if we weren't cheated on in the past we wouldn't as jealous. I think I'm more jealous than he is. If I'm jealous he knows it and if he jealous I know it. I try not to be jealous but it just doesnt work.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 24, 2008)

When my husband and I first got together he was soo jealous. Oh my goodness, it almost ruined our relationship. But after one long conversation of me telling him to get over it or I was gone, it was like the fog lifted and he realized what was going on. As for me, I have like zero jealousy issues. We were at Walmart a couple of nights ago and he said something I didn't understand, when I asked him about it he goes "I was talking to those girls that just walked by". I go "oh" and he spins around like "are you serious?" First of all, I knew he wasn't talking to them, and other than that I have complete trust in him. I mean hell, he lives in barracks with girls on the floor below his. If I didn't trust him I would be worried to death, and I really can't handle the stress.

Back on topic, my advice is this, if you're questioning what he's doing, you shouldn't be together. A relationship is NOTHING without trust.


----------



## missjade (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah..that is def one to think about....i know that the first time i seriously doubt our trust is when i need to take a good look at our relationship..........


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2008)

I seen my SO get jealous once only because I have never given him a reason to

There is a guy (really handsome) that likes me a lot, always says hi to me in front of my SO and smiles and his face brightens up the moment he sees me.. My SO noticed it

I told him he liked me .. and he replied hes got greasy hair lol! mind u it was freshly washed

along with he look on his face I seen he was a bit jealous , but I noticed it made him appreciate me more..

cuz I still got the groove!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, like Ashley said, i don't think it depends at all on the gender of the person. I'd say it has alot to do with their upbringing, personality, past relationships and issues that they themselves have.

I myself have to deal with a jealous husband and its taken a toll on my love for him. Its hard but i'll get through it.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

I think guys and girls get equally as jealous. I think it really depends on the person.

My friend and her boyfriend both get jealous but she's very good at hiding it and he's not so good lol

I'm not a jealous person at all but I think that's just my personality and not the fact that I'm a girl. I think a lot of the guys I know are quite bad at hiding their jealousy but that doesn't necessarily mean that they're MORE jealous than girls.


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a very jealous person, mostly because when I was way young, about 16, I was a huge flirt and used to steal "boyfriends" for whatever that's worth when you're 16 lol. Meaning I know how some girls can get your man and destroy your relationship.

My husband is not at all as jealous as I am, and its something I deal with everyday.

from reading some of the responses I agree, and it hard because its something I'm working on it myself, that you either have to question it or let it go.


----------



## missjade (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmmmmmm yeah definitly! I was just thinkin 2nite........when i start to feel jealous.......i have a real sick feeling in my stomach! its awful.......its like a movie of me and timmy together.....times when we've been real close.......and things he has said to me.......and basically its all down to how much i love him! its unreal..........im only 20, and thinkin now....i cant see myself without him. yeah im young, yeah, im naive, and yeah......who knows wat tomrrow s gonna bring for me. so now, im goin to look at my jealousy as a way of tryin to figure myself out...and the way i feel.




wow......i sound so serious!haha


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with Kat that you shouldn't be in a relationship if you don't trust each other. Jealousy is a sure fire way to end a relationship. I know because of my ex who was always jealous. I think you guys can work things out if you manage your communication properly. I, personally, don't get jealous because I'm very happy with my looks and the person that I am. So, it's all a matter of if I'm what he wants then he'll be with me but if he wants someone else, then so be it. I'll move on, ya know. Same thing should apply to you. If things don't work out, it's going to be ok. I hope you get the advise you need from us all and hope things work out in your favor :-D Good luck!


----------



## missjade (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Kat that you shouldn't be in a relationship if you don't trust each other. Jealousy is a sure fire way to end a relationship. I know because of my ex who was always jealous. I think you guys can work things out if you manage your communication properly. I, personally, don't get jealous because I'm very happy with my looks and the person that I am. So, it's all a matter of if I'm what he wants then he'll be with me but if he wants someone else, then so be it. I'll move on, ya know. Same thing should apply to you. If things don't work out, it's going to be ok. I hope you get the advise you need from us all and hope things work out in your favor :-D Good luck! THANKYOU XXXXXX


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif THANKYOU XXXXXX You're Welcome


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, like Ashley said, i don't think it depends at all on the gender of the person. I'd say it has alot to do with their upbringing, personality, past relationships and issues that they themselves have. 
I myself have to deal with a jealous husband and its taken a toll on my love for him. Its hard but i'll get through it.

u already know i'm in the same boat.. extremely jealous bf and my two cents is.. ur very lucky. everyone gets jealous from time to time but, your SO dosen't let on or blow things out of proportion and that's how it's supposed to be.. so, i don't think there's reason to complain or be concerned. if he was the opposit, then u have an issue. well wishes xoxo


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

Men do get jelous(but rarely and most of them have a good reason to be) It tends to come out in the form of spite, sarcasm and dislike e.g they will call your guyfriends a nasty names


----------

